# Hose pipe tap connector dillemma (hose clip type blowing off)



## anewman (Oct 10, 2008)

I have just got myself a powercraft pressure washer. I am seeking the best way to connect a hose to my tap (pictured below). The push on and hose clip type seem to blow off using the hose alone, so I am concerned this may happen and be more likely during use of the pressure washer which would probably damage it. I have managed to snap one of the hose clips by over tightening so that isn't the problem, although I do usually put the tap on full blast.

I have tried the hoselock multitap connector that clamps down on top, but due to the shape this does not work (fits bathroom taps perfectly, but throwing the hose out of the bathroom window would be inconvenient). Is there any hose tap connectors available I have missed that are likely to work well with this type of tap?










Unfortunately a dedicated hose tap installation isn't an option as I doubt my mum would agree to me doing anything with the plumbing after I turned off the stop tap and it leaked rather badly 

Thanks in advance :thumb:


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

You need one with a chain that wraps around the back of the tap. I have one at work we use with a gauge on it for checking mains pressure. I will have a look what make it is tomorrow. It would be easy to remove the gauge and replace with a fitting that will take a hose.

Like this one http://www.transtools.co.uk/store/p...thenberger-water-pressure-gauge-0-10-bar.html  Didnt think they were that expensive. Would be cheaper to fit an outside tap, can you not convince your mum it would be useful for the garden ? 
Edit - you wouldnt have to turn the mains off to fit an outside tap kit. They come nowadays with a fitting you clamp around the pipe, then you fit an isolating valve and as you screw the assemby in it cuts a hole into the pipe. Bit like the ones you can get for washing m/c's etc.


----------



## Needs a clean (May 24, 2008)

Me thinks you need one of these mate.
http://www.diy.com/diy/jsp/bq/nav.jsp?action=detail&fh_secondid=9218634&fh_view_size=10&fh_start_index=20&fh_location=%2f%2fcatalog01%2fen_GB&fh_search=hose+connector&fh_eds=%c3%9f&fh_refview=search&ts=1243363686536&isSearch=true


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

I think thats the type thats already been unsuccessfully tried ?
The tap seems to have a rather long radius to it so the clamp doesnt have a flat face to clamp against ?


----------



## anewman (Oct 10, 2008)

Yep that's the one I tried. When you tighten it it simply starts sliding down the bit at the front which means it is not secure.



dholdi said:


> Edit - you wouldnt have to turn the mains off to fit an outside tap kit. They come nowadays with a fitting you clamp around the pipe, then you fit an isolating valve and as you screw the assemby in it cuts a hole into the pipe. Bit like the ones you can get for washing m/c's etc.


That sounds promising, so long as there's no leaks afterwards I would be happy


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

This is similar to the one I fitted, 5 years and no leaks yet.
http://www.wickes.co.uk/Taps+Valves/Easy-Fit-External-Tap-Kit/invt/420000?source=123_4
The one I used had the fitting to the outside tap coming in at the rear so you dont see it, like this http://www.screwfix.com/prods/10101...leBase-_-Datafeed-_-Plumbing-_-Garden Tap Kit
Unlike the first one that would pop out of the wall and up to the tap - that would need insulating.


----------



## anewman (Oct 10, 2008)

I guess I could fit one of these http://www.toolstation.com/shop/Plu...g+Machine+Tap+Self+Cutting+/d20/sd2705/p48347 underneath the sink if the screw-on hose connectors would fit. I think this would be a better option than an outside tap as the friendly neighbours would probably turn the tap on "for a laugh".


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

Yes, you could do that. The only downside to that would be having to poke the hose thru the window and down into the cupboard with that adapter in it. I guess your outside tap would be at the front ? If you are worried that the neighbours would do that you could always turn it off internally when youve finished with it, or mount the outside tap in a box with a lock.


----------



## anewman (Oct 10, 2008)

I wonder if this is worth a risk for the time being...


----------



## little john (Jun 10, 2007)

^^^^

I used to do that you always had to get the clamp with the screw bit on the top which ment tightening it with your left hand.

The problem is that useing a presure washer or a hose that you can turn on and off the water pressure builds and it flies off. I now use the hoselock thing as we changed out taps. A freind is suposed to be plumbing me in an outside tap, not one of the punch a hole in a pipe job a proper one.


----------



## Son of a Beesting (Dec 12, 2006)

Hi

I am in a comparable position. I am going to install a tap underneath my sink. Not ideal as I will have to run a hose out of my front window, round the house to the back where the car is parked but I rent and am not allowed to put an outside tap in.


----------

